# Cant Join TTOC??



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Guys

Tried to join the club since last sunday, the website wont allow me to add the membership to the shopping cart??........how do I join???

Nick


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Nick, I did contact TTOC on your behalf, but they stated no one with the name of Nick has joined or attempted to join recently. Hope TTOC will read this post.
Are you using this Link for the shop to join ?
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/
PS. See what you mean, shopping basket remains empty :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Hoggy

yes tried to add membership to the cart and nothing appears in the cart so I cant buy ???

even with the link shown

Kind Regards

Nick


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Hoggy

Success...you have to tick the options list with what you want, and what you dont want then it allows you to apply the membership to the cart

Brilliant thanks for your help mate...much appreciated

Nick


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Nick, Shopping basket has to be clicked & it appears to be greyed out & not very clear is it. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nick, Shopping basket has to be clicked & it appears to be greyed out & not very clear is it. :?
> Hoggy.


It's perfectly clear Hoggy, if you don't select all of the options they pop up in bright red saying they are required before you can continue.


----------



## Hoggy

Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nick, Shopping basket has to be clicked & it appears to be greyed out & not very clear is it. :?
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear Hoggy, if you don't select all of the options they pop up in bright red saying they are required before you can continue.
Click to expand...

Hi, It's not perfectly clear at all.
One would expect that when you click Add to Cart on the membership icon it would be added to cart, but it isn't.
After ticking all the options the shopping basket Icon which is greyed out, doesn't appear until cursor is placed on it.
I would expect the shopping basket icon to be highlighted once all options ticked.
Just trying to help others join as I won't need to use it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Warnerunedo

if u have this Fn button: Fn F7 -> internet off
then do: Fn F7 -> internet on
I do it everyday otherwise I cant join any servers. Maybe it helps


----------

